
Remove the Google logo from the Golang website - piliberto
https://github.com/golang/go/issues/33021
======
fgonzag
I don't get it. Go is a google sponsored project. Nobody cries about .net core
including Microsoft logos, or Java using Oracle's, kotlin with jetbrains, etc.

I honestly think it's better that the logo is prominently displayed, lest
people forget who actually controls the language.

~~~
thanatos_dem
If it’s not branded as a google product that sure reduces the perceived risk
of it being cancelled out of the blue one day.

------
danpalmer
I’m quite far from the ongoing Go community discussions, but this seems to be
a perfect example?

> We’ve discusses this internally and decided...

As one commenter on the PR points out, they’ve discussed it internally, now
it’s time to discuss as a community, but this issue has still been closed.

I don’t have an opinion on the actual topic here, but if Google don’t want to
be perceived as doing whatever they like with Go and not involving the
community, then they have to at least have these discussions. Even if they
come to the table with strong opinions and good reasons, keeping up the
appearance of community involvement like in this issue creates a culture of Go
being community driven, and right now that culture is lacking.

~~~
Carpetsmoker
> I don’t have an opinion on the actual topic here, but if Google don’t want
> to be perceived as doing whatever they like with Go and not involving the
> community, then they have to at least have these discussions.

Google hires many Go developers, hosts all the infrastructure, etc. They've
been spending _millions_ of dollars a year for the last decade or so on the
project.

A small logo at the bottom of the website doesn't seem like much to ask for.

It's not even uncommon, but some people seem to see everything Google does as
some plan for world domination _shrug_.

~~~
danpalmer
> A small logo at the bottom of the website doesn't seem like much to ask for.

As I said, I have on real opinion on this particular request. It's the culture
that their response creates that is of concern to me.

A better response may have been:

"Thanks for the issue. We spent a long time talking about it and are sensitive
to this concern, however it would be great to get more of an understanding of
how the community feels about this. Let's leave this issue open as a place for
discussion for a few weeks and revisit this once we've collected some more
thoughts from the community"

Edit: this culture is not a right of the community, but it is a requirement
for Google to legitimately call this "community driven". Again, not specific
to this particular discussion.

~~~
Carpetsmoker
Is "the community" also going to foot the multi-million dollar bill? Or does
"the community" simple expect Google to give free money asking nothing in
return?

~~~
amerine
That’s not the OPs point, at all. Nobody disagrees with or does not appreciate
Google for their Go support, OP (rightly, imo) calls out that it’s a bit
disingenuous to call it a “community” when “internal” continues to get thrown
about on relation to language decisions.

~~~
Carpetsmoker
A small logo in the bottom-right corner of the website is not a "language
decision".

~~~
amerine
I would say that a community member disagreeing with the logo being there
getting shutdown because of “internal” decisions is exactly a “language
decision”. The “language” stewardship includes the spec, the code && the
community, none of it exists in isolation.

FWIW, I’m totally 100% cool with the logo. Make it fucking huge and marquee
that baby. I do think the way this issue went down is total trash tho.

~~~
Carpetsmoker
I don't know, I think a lot of people in the Go team are really tired of this
whole "you never listen to the community!!!1!" line. Repeating the same
discussion over and over again with random strangers on the internet gets ...
very tired, very fast.

------
anonygler
This is overly snarky and should be closed for that alone.

Google funded its development. OSS projects do this. React has Copyright
Facebook, yet I don’t see snarky PRs about scrubbing their name. Maybe
Google’s logo shouldn’t be colorful?

~~~
TurboHaskal
Can’t be a color issue since most gophers are colorblind.

------
znpy
If the community wants to have a say in go's future without Google's veto,
then the community should just fork the code and move ahead.

Otherwise it's still Google's thing.

------
scarejunba
This is petty nonsense. It's not even an interesting thing.

------
env123
How about Angular? Isn't it a Google product as well? How come it doesn't have
the Google logo on [https://angular.io/](https://angular.io/)? Maybe someone
should raise a ticket to request for the Google logo to be included like in
Go? For the sake of consistency...

